# Multiple failures, what to do next? :(



## poppy_girl (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

I’m really stuck and need some help from you all. 

Our 2 attempts at IUI both failed though I react quite well to fertility drugs. 

I’m 35, in good health and my partner and I have “unexplained infertility”. 

Our first IVF cycle we transferred 2 blastos (as the quality was not very good) and it resulted in BFN. 

We planned a FET (as we had 2 blastos left) but they did not survive the thawing process.  

We went to Dr. Quenby and did uNK cell testing and they came up negative. Everything seems to be fine apart from my luck. 

We did a little research and went to a different clinic and tried another fresh IVF, we go 4 blastos and transferred 1 4AA blasto and again it resulted in BFN. 

So we decided to do an FET  with the frosties and only 2 survived the thawing process and we put them both in (Both 3BC). 

This time round we did intralipids, steroids, baby aspirin and pessaries (x4 a day) and clexane injections (40mg). 

Yesterday evening we went for a blood test and it came out negative. 

I am so upset I can just about type. 

We are lost for what to do next. Anyone with multiple failed IVFs have any suggestions? I think in the summer we will try one more time as the whole process is costly and very emotional. 

Thanks x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Poppy girl

I'm so sorry you find yourself here 

It's so unfair that we get so far and get our hopes up only for them to be dashed in such a horrible way

There's a thread that Agate has write about learning from your failed cycles which may give you some ideas :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

You need to be ready physically and mentally to try again - maybe get some ideas together and talk then through with your consultant

Angelica 
xx


----------

